# I saved 10 cents.



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Really, how much does a mask cost?

Last night I made the cuts for my new crosscut sled. It's a very simple crosscut sled made of 1/2 " mdf. Dust got everywhere. I have to wash my car because I did all my work just outside of the garage. There was just enough breeze to blow most of the dust back into the garage. I could be doing something more productive tomorrow but I think I'll need about 2 hours to clean my mess. My wife walked into the garage last night and said " I can't believe you did it again. I used my most innocent voice to say "what's that dear?"

The whole time that dust cloud was in the air, I was breathing it in. Last night I woke up 4 times with a hacking cough. I coughed up an end table by morning. It's some of my best work. I should post it under projects.

And you already heard the good news. I saved a whole 10 cents because I didn't wear a mask. If I save enough money by not using a mask; I guess I could save enough to pay the doctor for helping with my premature lung damage.

Man or man. I sure am glad I saved 10 cents.

Mark


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh Mark. Please don't do that again, especially with MDF. The glue and chemicals in the MDF make it much worse that solid lumber to breath that fine dust.

You're absolutely right, dust masks are cheap, and if you by one that's half decent you can use them over and over. The dirtier they get the better they filter. If they get so clogged you can't breath easily, that's going too far. I've got a box of 10 and I'm still on the first. PM your address and I'll mail you one!


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

MDF dust is as bad as drywall dust, maybe worse. It gets everywhere and then some. A 3M respirator is my choice of lung protection, and I actually forget I have it on (sometimes). You have learned your lesson, just remember it well before you hack up a kitchen table, or a full set of cabinets (no one likes MDF cabinets).


----------



## Spagester (Jun 25, 2012)

As you said lesson learned. I would only add that you should get a respirator (as was suggested) or the best masks you can get. A cheap mask probably doesn't filter very well due to the poor seal to your face. The poor seal also causes your safety glasses to fog up.

One other thing. I have a cheap electric leaf blower to blow all the dust off stuff. Saves a ton of time. Make sure you have your mask on though.


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a Delta Air Filter.
It cycles the air in my shop 16 times every hour. My shop is 20'x20'x8'. I don't have my dust collection system set up yet but I feel comfortable working with pressboard just with the air filter. The filter works very good and I can imagine a dust free environment when I get my dust collection system set up.


----------



## Fejus (Sep 27, 2011)

I could never use the cheepy masks… I always felt that they were letting dust in around the edges…. I bought one of these.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FTEDMM/ref=wms_ohs_product

It rocks and I love it. I hate working with MDF but it works so well


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

I followed the link and placed the order. Even with S&H, it's still cheaper than the the local stores. I am looking for comfort. The other thing is that I sweat so durn much the less expensive masks get soaked. I'm hoping this mask will really do a nice job.

John thank you very much for the kind offer! I'll go ahead and wait for my order to come in.

I did about 3 hours of cutting today with my cheapo masks. They were better than nothing. At least it was pine today and not MDF. I guess I don't want to cough up a pine kitchen table like nailbanger says.

You all are awesome! I appreciate the help the concern.

(Why did the filters have to be pink!  )


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Paul, I have that exact same respirator. Works great and fits well, though the new plastic smell takes a few days to fade.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

MDF is the worst , no doubts at all. 
Have you tried the Dust Bee Gone mask ?
or
check this out


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

In the words of my old neighbor "All the heros are dead kid". Dont b a hero.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

I will not allow MDF on my property. I hate the stuff and could care less what values it may have.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

If you are doing anything other than sawing/sanding, such as staining, painting, media blasting, etc.. you should get a respirator that will do a good job of filtering VOCs as well as dust particles. I do a lot of spray painting, sand blasting and work with polyester/epoxy resins, and if you have ever worked around styrene based products, then you know how bad that stuff can stink up a place! With a good respirator/filter combo, you don't smell a thing, even when you are confined in a small working space. I've tried the ones that just have the pink pads (like in the link Paul gave) and while they are supposed to provide 'organic vapor relief', the stink still gets through (meaning that some of it is still getting through the filter). I would spend the extra $10 or so and get one that has the charcoal filters as well as the pre-filters like this:










I bought that thing over 20 years ago (maybe closer to 30!) and it's still going strong. I have replaced the filters (~$10 for a pair + pre-filters) and straps (free using stuff found around the house) a couple of times since then. I figure over its lifetime it has cost me less than a $1 a year and has provided a lot of protection during that time. Don't bother with the paper dust masks.. they may be alright for very light duty stuff, but as has already been pointed out, they are leaky and I would only use them if that was the only thing available (anything is better than nothing!).

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I just saw a video with the WoodWhisperer wearing and recommending the "pink" mask set-up….it does have the activated charcoal in addition to the pinkies.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Several years ago I put a really thick troweled texture in the master bath. Before I decide to just put in new Sheetrock, I'll use the mask and see if I can tolerate all that dust. It will me cheaper that way and should save a little time. That was the main reason for going with the particulate filter. I thought about the filters for fumes but ultimately decided against it. If I ever get into spray painting, I'll make the investment when I buy a sprayer.

I appreciate all the input!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Alrighty then…....very good…....


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tip

i got 2 dust masks
with the canisters
found out i didn't like the straps 
and those worthless adjusting clasps
so i cut them off
and sewed velcro straps on to the elastic bands
(buy at wal-mart for cheap in ribbon)

now i wear them allot more


----------

